# Would appreciate feedback



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Ziva is almost 10 weeks. We brought her home at 8 weeks and have had no problems with the crate. Her crate is in the corner of our bedroom about 6 feet from us. A friend let us borrow one of the pet heating discs to put in a towel in her crate and I think it really helps.
At night, she goes in, curls up, and goes right to sleep. Now the problem - a few days ago she started waking up about every 2 hours. Not to go out, but it seems like she just needs reassurance, a few pats or a hug and then she curls right back up to sleep. She still wants out to potty about 1-2am and wants up for good about 5:30. Can certainly deal with that - but I'm concerned I may be starting a really bad habit by comforting her. 
If I just ignore her, it seems to make her whine more and she gets excited. 
Any suggestions or info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Can she see you from her crate when it's bed time? Perhaps try covering her crate with a breathable blanket but something that will cover the light and keep it dark for her.
When Kian was that age he would whine as well and we just ignored him. He would soon realize we were not going to go see him. If it got out of hand then it meant he had to go potty. Some times, not all the time we would give him a few "ssh, go to sleep Kian" and he would settle down after a few minutes.
Also make sure he is not having accidents in his crate, he could be fussing because his crate is wet. Just a thought.

Good luck, it will get better :....I promise ;D


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

When Dexter was that I age I kept his crate next to the bed. When he was cry during the night I would pat the top of the crate with my foot and speak to him to let him know I was still there. He would go right back to sleep. If he didn't stop I knew he needed to go outside.

Scarlet has been out of the crate and sleeping on the floor with Dexter since she was 3 months old and usually wakes one time during the night to go out. Then she comes back in and goes to sleep. She has Dexter to keep her company. It's great!!!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

So Big Rick, what you are suggesting is to get two V's ;D


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Ro-Ro

10 weeks is still pretty young. A lot has changed in her world that she is now just sorting out for herself.
I like Big Ricks response, and Kian's, as it was how I dealt with mine at that age until I knew for certain that they were sort of jerking my chain.
This is an excellent opportunity to bond with Ziva. The more firmly in her mind that she believes that you are there for her, the better. It will pay dividends 6-8 months from now. Everything you do with her right now is going to set the tone of your relationship in the future. Indulge her a little bit.
Be there for her, until you know for certain that she's not "training you". ,


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you guys so much. I don't mind comforting her - It only takes a few minutes and she's right back to sleep. I was just afraid I was doing something wrong - I will keep an eye out if it starts to turn into something else. She has never had an accident in her kennel, so I'm thrilled with that. We are enjoying her antics so much, and are madly in love. The forum is awesome and I really appreciate the responses.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Crazy said:


> So Big Rick, what you are suggesting is to get two V's ;D


No, I'm not suggesting you get a sibling for Kian, but it works for us. Our two are only 8 months apart and are connected at the hip, so to speak! We don't have to spend so much time exercising them because we can turn them loose in the back yard and they exercise each other. We love our Vs!!!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Ro-Ro

One more suggestion.
It may soothe and quiet her if you have an old t-shirt to put in the kennel. Preferably one that hasn't been washed. Sometimes just the scent of their owner, or the scent of something other than brand new bedding, is enough to soothe them.
I know that when I got both of my girls this past year, they preferred the bed that my old dog had used for years, to the new ones that I just bought them. I had to put my 14yr. old down last spring, but both girls would stay on that one bed together. Now they sleep anywhere.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

was gonna sugggest the same thing as Gunnr as this worked for Purdey., an old t shirt I had worn was put in her crate nightimes and she cuddled up to it. This will sort it self out and you will wonder what you ever worried about! I am living proff of that, I think over the last year I have worried about every aspect of looking after a puppy and I have had great advice from the members.... good luck
BB


----------

